
“Massive Cannibalism” During China’s Cultural Revolution - oxymoran
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guangxi_Massacre
======
Hyolobrika
Here's the most disturbing bit:

> A female militia leader ... cut the genitals of 5 men and soaked them in
> alcohol which she would drink later, claiming that these organs were
> beneficial to her health.

~~~
richliss
For me it was "[t]his was not cannibalism because of economic difficulties,
like during famine. It was not caused by economic reasons, it was caused by
political events, political hatred, political ideologies, political rituals.”

That’s some hell on Earth behaviour right there and a new low for how low I
thought humans could go when it comes to politics.

